
Founder of Yii PHP Framework Qiang Xue Now Writing Golang Packages - caleblloyd
https://github.com/go-ozzo
======
caleblloyd
The ozzo-routing package uses a neat way of grouping routes to implement
middleware chaining.

I'd be interested to see performance comparisons to gorilla/mux and other
third party golang http routers.

------
jfolkins
I'd love to understand what happened on June, 18th 2015. The guy just noped
out of Yii.

[https://github.com/qiangxue](https://github.com/qiangxue)

~~~
kristianp
Maybe he went to work for these guys:

[https://github.com/capitalone/capitalone.github.io/pull/4](https://github.com/capitalone/capitalone.github.io/pull/4)

